# help! shedding!



## leagrace (Jun 2, 2013)

I have a German shepherd/Pitt female and she sheds sooooo bad! What can i do without shaving her lol


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

brush her everyday with a slicker brush, which will help reduce what's around the house. And get her coat blown out by a groomer. 

You have a high shedding dog (German shepard cross)


----------



## leagrace (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you so much


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bath her frequently and when you do use a zoom groom brush to scrub her with. Thats what I do with my german shepherd. I also take him outside and comb him out with a greyhound comb just about everyday. I find that it works better than a slicker brush to get out the loose undercoat.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

I had to look up the zoom groom brush because I've never heard of it before. But I guess I love it? I have a similar rubber brush from the dollar store that does the exact same thing, the only difference is the shape (the dollar store on is smaller).

I second that as a good buy


----------



## magnoliasouth (Jun 3, 2013)

You might be interested in *[URL="http://goo.gl/Cf58r]this video[/URL]*. I've nothing to do with it, granted, but I just find it very helpful even though it's a collie. It's in 5 parts and is very detailed.

-------------
ETA

I should have also said that a GSD (and many others) will blow twice a year. I had a husky/chessie mix that I swear blew so much that I couldn't understand how he wasn't bald! I found a good groomer that I trusted and would take him to be groomed twice a year, usually at peak blowing time. That made all the difference in the world. I have never been good at getting that undercoat completely out (it takes hours and my dog would fill up... seriously... a full outdoor trashcan full of fur and sometimes more) but any legitimate groomer will be an expert in it.

Good luck!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I would love to find someone around here who would take all the undercoat out of Susie. The ones around here only do small dogs, my nephews biggish Sheltie was done and it was a good job. It cost him $75.00. I guess I am going to have to take her up to the self-bathing place as they have a hi-velocity blower and they can clean up all the hair flying around. It only costs $15.00 so a good price. I have just been waiting for some warmer weather as you cannot get her completely dry as the blower is cold air.


----------



## BasenjiMomma (Feb 4, 2013)

Not sure what the forum thinks of them, but I LOVE the furminator. It gets all of the dead undercoat out of my dogs fur, and leaves his coat looking beautiful. Though, it does have mixed reviews


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

I use a furminator on my GSD but she has a short to medium coat. It's not very long at all. I would never use one on a dog with hair much longer than that..it will a destroy and aussie or sheltie's coat. It's great for the shorter ones though and a pit/gsd mix sounds like it would be perfect.

I just bathe my GSD about once every 4-6 weeks and then do a good brushing..and after that maybe take the furminator to her twice a week. It keeps it under control really well.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

It doesn't hurt if you can get your dog to like being vacuumed, or at least highly tolerant of it. Our foster Diesel shed a TON when he came to us because he went from living outdoors to indoors, plus I think with getting better food he must have been growing an entire new coat or something (he looked AWESOME after about 2 months). Also, anxiety can cause extra shedding. Either way Diesel loves being brushed and he is pretty cool with the vacuum, so I would brush him, then vacuum him and that got rid of a TON. I got away doing the vacuum routine about once a week, plus the occasional brush in between....just because he loves it.


----------



## Maryanna (Jun 14, 2013)

I wrote an article for PupCulture Magazine about managing shedding. See pupculturemagazine.com for their current issue (link http://issuu.com/pupculturemagazine/docs/mayjune2013?e=3552608/2446755 Hope it helps!


----------

